# My daughter, the pastry chef.



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

OK, so shes' actually only 22 and is an aspiring pastry chef whose been working since she was 17 in commercial baking and pastry work. Shes' recently moved back to our area and has started making pastry and desserts for our restaurants. Wow. What a difference! I've always been a 'hot side" person who, when pressed to make something outside of my usual repetiore has evolved my small stable of go-to desserts that I've perfected over years. And with usual "hot side" thinking "When in doubt, put whipped cream on top!" and "New thinking in desserts= mint leaf!". So over the holidays she was visiting and came into the kitchen to help out over some busy nights and of course the first thing she did was bust her dads' chops over my quaint but remarkably amateurish desserts, then when about trying to salvage what I'd done. She made some simple garnishes like chocolate cigarettes, marshmallows and pomagranite syrup and did the dessert plating for me that night. Thats when I came to realize that people with an ability for pastry really do see things differently than us line cooks. The presentation work that she did was outstanding. She took my dowdy desserts and was able to finish and craft them in these visual feasts. My mind just doesn't think that way-


----------



## chefdrizzle (Dec 23, 2007)

the first 5 years of my culinary career was in garde manger.. it was loads of fun trying to think of new ways to make the desserts look awesome.. i mean a cook can be an architect most definitely but i think those who dabble in the baking side of the culinary arts have us 'hot cooks' beat id have to say... 

i remember my old chefs telling me 'you gotta get gay with it' lol.. not trying to offend anyone but its true.. you gotta get all artsy fartsy with desserts... so much of it is visual appeal..


----------



## kazeya (Jan 11, 2009)

wow! thats really something! it would be great if you cold post up some of the lovely plated desserts! i myself aspire to be a great pastry chef!  still in culinary school  but love every part of baking and pastry! i find that baking and pastry tend to be the more artistic and elegant side of culinary! i love some of the decorated works u can do with chocolate alone!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Did someone say 'future partnership'?


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

That's funny! But if I "got gay with it", I'd have some pretty butch lookin' desserts......!:lol:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

reads consultant to me....


----------

